# Stupid F####in potholes!



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Why the pissing hell can't they sort out the roads?

Marking them in yellow paint is helpful for the first few weeks, but if you don't do fuck all about it, it just gets bigger.

Swerved round one tonight, which was great fun in the rush hour traffic, but if I didn't it was going to do damage. [smiley=bomb.gif]

The next, less than a mile down the road, was unmarked on a dark residential street. Saw it too late, whole wheel went in to it and it looked a couple of inches deep. How the fuck I didn't bend, buckle or wreck my BBS wheels I do not know. I even turned off the radio as I was convinced at the very least I'd have a puncture.

Fortunately it's only left a very small mark on the removable rim protector and the tyre looks ok. I really don't know how.

I was still swearing to myself as I drove over the bumpy patched up crap they 'repaired' at the following junction at the end of the road. Do a job properly!!!

I drove down the motorway the other day. 50mph bull shit with noone working on a weekend. Finally I see some workmen.

I counted them, and I kid you not less than 10% were actually doing anything productive.

Having a ***, sitting in vans, talking. Yes.

Actually doing something useful. Were they bollocks. I'd love to be given free reign, I'd sort the lot of them out. Tossers.

God I feel old today!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

agreed. though you have to atleast half the number of workers you count as each worker has another worker supervising the 1st worker and then theres the supervisor supervising the supervisors supervising the workers.

I'm sure everyone has encounted a specially smooth kind of tarmac, the really really dark, almost black stuff and i've noticed that those sections stays perfect for a very long time, why can't we do all roads like that?

note: i hate potholes, almost everyone does, but what pisses me off even more is potholes on sections they have just "repaired"


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

They are a terror, but credit where credit is due, my local council has fixed all the ones on my daily routes.

Now if they could do something about the other companies coming along, digging up the road and then putting them back bumpy and uneven that would be smashing.

What do you use to protect your rims? I feel like I should get something to protect me from my parking skills.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matt you need to move up here then you can experience real shite roads! Our council seems to do naff all to even try and attempt any repair  
The frequency of damged tyres and rims is just crazy :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

And there's naff all you can do if its marked in yellow paint as they know it there. :x

DAZ


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> And there's naff all you can do if its marked in yellow paint as they know it there. :x
> 
> DAZ


How ridiculous is this, if they know the fucker is there then bloody well mend it you tossers 

Charlie


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

DAZTTC said:


> And there's naff all you can do if its marked in yellow paint as they know it there. :x
> 
> DAZ


warm soapy water and brush.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

DAZTTC said:


> And there's naff all you can do if its marked in yellow paint as they know it there. :x
> 
> DAZ


Or if the council can prove that they have done "some" work within the last year :?


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

BLinky said:


> DAZTTC said:
> 
> 
> > And there's naff all you can do if its marked in yellow paint as they know it there. :x
> ...


 :lol: :lol: I mean the pothole :lol:

DAZ


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

I would imagine that should councils have an unlimited amount of funding the roads would be almost perfect.

though some say £65 per pothole.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I bet I could do it cheaper than that.

Bag of £5 postfix if I really want to splash out. lol

Didn't some guy get fined for filling all the local potholes with quick set concrete one night as the council wouldn't do them?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I was behind a car today with a sticker which read:

I'M NOT DRUNK
I'M AVOIDING POT HOLES

Joe :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I like that 8)


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

I couldnt agree more the potholes are ridiculous where I stay. Im even considering changing my TT because I just find It so uncomfortable and thats me with standard prefacelift suspension :evil:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Pot holes are one thing but what really cranks me up is when they re-surface a worn piece of road, do a really good job, and then a month later some doodah from the water board or the electricity board or the gas people or the telly people or the cable people or BT come along and dig it up.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

you're not wrong, some of those jobs make the road as bad as potholes, atleast potholes are avoidable.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

badyaker said:


> Pot holes are one thing but what really cranks me up is when they re-surface a worn piece of road, do a really good job, and then a month later some doodah from the water board or the electricity board or the gas people or the telly people or the cable people or BT come along and dig it up.


Me too, happened locally. They shut the road Monday to Wednesday evening to re-surface it, then on Thursday morning it was perfect but on Thursday afternoon someone dug it up to connect a new house to the drains. I thought they needed permission to dig the road up, which means that someone on the council actually approved the job to be done at that time, instead of insisting it was done while it's all in pieces.

I reported a large (3' diameter) pothole locally, then a couple of weeks later a smaller one opened up alongside it, no doubt from the traffic avoiding the first one. It got to a point where there's only just enough space to get the car through between them. So I phoned the council to ask when they'd be fixed, and was told the contractors were doing the job that week. You guessed it - they came out and filled in the small one, but left the bigger one alone. Given all the talk of cuts, how can it be cost-effective to schedule two separate trips to fill in two adjacent potholes?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

They have been quite good over the last couple of months, fixed quite a few dodgy patches. Either straight fills in or resurface whole areas if they were bad.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

and will last exactly how long


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think it's safer for the car if I walk with the million potholes where I live


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hark said:


> They have been quite good over the last couple of months, fixed quite a few dodgy patches. Either straight fills in or resurface whole areas if they were bad.


Thats because it is the end of the tax year just wait untill April it will all stop


----------



## TT Boycie (Sep 27, 2009)

I became the latest victim of mr pothole yesterday. £122 for a new tyre and £54 to get the alignment done. Oh and finishing work early to get it done which probably cost me another £30. Ta very much NCC [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Outch


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cant understand the fuss,,,the fat bankers are still getting their bonuses,,,we have given the good people of Iraq democracy ( ha ha ),, helping maintaing order in Afghanistan ( ha ha again ),, funding and supporting a " revolt " in Libya, we are giving half of eastern europe ( our ) jobs,,,,,,etc etc.... these things dont come cheap you know,,,,, whats a few potholes !!!! [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

Driving around London the other day was a roller coaster ride.. Every single road from my lace to Camden and then on to Westminster was an absolute mare.. All he roads Just seem so lumpy and I swear there are craters in the road, felt like what I can only imagine as a moon vehichle,Lol! Fortunately your never going fast enough so u can avoid em!

Then when there Is a bit of open road when u head away they put sleeping policemen or speed bumps all over, so it's a real roller coaster.. I suddenly understood why peeps who live in c. London have 4x4's!! 

at least it's not a journey I make often, but then the roads that are local to me are just as bad..

gotta love the council [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

np's now as in budget 200mill has been put aside for pot holes


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

gazzer1964 said:


> np's now as in budget 200mill has been put aside for pot holes


£100m gaz.....and lets face it by the time it becomes available the roads will continue to get worse...then most of that will get swallowed up by the local councils and contractors that overprice the jobs...

We'll be lucky if 10 potholes get done


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

techfreak said:


> gazzer1964 said:
> 
> 
> > np's now as in budget 200mill has been put aside for pot holes
> ...


oooerrrr sozzz...........anyone want specsavers so u can see the potholes clearer


----------

